# HELP SEXING BABY RATS



## mymyizx (Feb 9, 2021)

Sorry for such bad quality. I’m assuming the top one is a boy and the bottom is a girl, I just have no experience and would like a second opinion! 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

That seems accurate.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

You are correct!


----------

